# Calling all hackers



## V_Phoenix (Sep 18, 2007)

I have a some problem that a hacker  might be able to fix for me.  My school's wireless server prevents me from playing computer games like Halo, guild Wars, and programs like IMVU.  If anyone has an idea how to make it so I can get around the server please let me know.


----------



## ADF (Sep 18, 2007)

You can get into quite a bit of trouble getting around school network security, they treat it pretty seriously. I got a hell of a lecture on my last day of school for looking around the network while I was bored, they didn't bother reporting it because I had just left school anyway.


----------



## webkilla (Sep 18, 2007)

i'm not a hacker - but i know a blocked internet port when i see it...

they got the same thing setup at my university so you cant play WoW via campus networks... and for some reason it wont let my norman firewall update either.

to 'fix' this you'll need a direct access with administrative privilegdes to the server - something i for some reason doubt you have - and depending on how the thing is set up... well... a college education might be needed if you wanna know how to hack  yourself into a system like that


----------



## V_Phoenix (Sep 18, 2007)

lol yeah I know about the admin privellliges, but maybe if some how I could get a job on the school I could find a way to obtian that.


----------



## Paul Revere (Sep 18, 2007)

ADF said:
			
		

> You can get into quite a bit of trouble getting around school network security, they treat it pretty seriously. I got a hell of a lecture on my last day of school for looking around the network while I was bored, they didn't bother reporting it because I had just left school anyway.



ADF is right.  I got banned from every computer in high school, and they damn near expelled me.  And I didn't really even do anything, it was just for some stupid stuff.  The idiot teachers see a computer doing something it's not supposed to, and their immediate reaction is "zomg a haxor, expell his nub ass".


----------



## V_Phoenix (Sep 18, 2007)

Damn that, sucks well people here are pretty dumb and I am on a laptop too


----------



## net-cat (Sep 18, 2007)

I've got a VPN set up at my house. But that requires some technical knowhow.

Unfortunately, without administrator access there's not a whole lot you can do.


----------



## V_Phoenix (Sep 18, 2007)

Damn you college! Why must you ruin my attempts having an enjoyable gaming life?


----------



## Ron Overdrive (Sep 18, 2007)

Um.. have you tried a proxy?


----------



## V_Phoenix (Sep 18, 2007)

Not really given the fact the only proxys I have found are ones that allow for intern sites to be browsed and not for appilactions that use the internet. Example being I found prxys that would let you go on to myspace, but not a proxy that would let me play Halo.  If you know of a proxy that works with applications(programs I guess you could say) and give me a link to one that would be awesome.


----------



## Eevee (Sep 19, 2007)

I don't think you're really missing much with any of those, but you'd probably have to do some clever shuffling of ports and run them through a proxy or SSH tunnel or whathaveyou that would unshuffle them on the other end.  You'd likely get a good chunk of lag, anyway, so those games would suck hard.

Dorm networks tend to be pretty awful, though.  Live off-campus if at all possible.


----------



## net-cat (Sep 19, 2007)

True that. The network on my campus recently changed their system from being almost not crappy (gives you a real IP address, lets you listen on one obscure port) to outright crappy (gives you a NAT address, no listening ports to speak of.)

And here I was ready to sign a lease for the on-campus apartments until I found out about that.

(As it turned out, that was for the best. By "apartment," they really meant "glorified dorms.")


----------



## Bokracroc (Sep 19, 2007)

When you saying playing I assume you mean Online?

Just LAN it. Grab OpenQuake and spread it.


----------



## HaTcH (Sep 19, 2007)

V_Phoenix said:
			
		

> Damn that, sucks well people here are pretty dumb and I am on a laptop too



Lol! You actually think you can just sit down on some random computer, start typing, and all the sudden gain complete control over it, have like floaty stuff appear across the screen.. get cool 3D looking 'ACCESS DENIED' messages or whatever.. The movies makes hackers out to be totally good at something totally impossible. Without finding a hole and dumping software (like a trojan), or knowing a root account, you just *cant* hack like they do in the movies. It just doesn't happen.

School firewalls suck.. but like.. What are ya gonna do? Shouldn't be playin' games at school anyway 


because you're on your laptop, you can attempt to give yourself an IP, to avoid DHCP stuff. So long as you get the subnet and gateways right, you will still be able to get online, and possibly around firewalls.. (unless said firewall exists right at the internet connection splitting machine.)

Lets see.. figure out the gateway... using command prompt, and tracert you can find some smallish information about how your computer's net traffic hops from one computer to the next before leaving your school's network. Just giving you ideas *shrug*


----------



## Ron Overdrive (Sep 19, 2007)

V_Phoenix said:
			
		

> Not really given the fact the only proxys I have found are ones that allow for intern sites to be browsed and not for appilactions that use the internet. Example being I found prxys that would let you go on to myspace, but not a proxy that would let me play Halo.  If you know of a proxy that works with applications(programs I guess you could say) and give me a link to one that would be awesome.



You wanna search for SOCKS proxy services.


----------



## Ron Overdrive (Sep 19, 2007)

HaTcH said:
			
		

> V_Phoenix said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Usually the Gateway is also the firewall on college campuses. He'll need a proxy plain and simple. Tor is great for websites, but is slow as crap. If he's a bit more technical and has a good broadband connection at home I'd say run a SSH tunnel to a SOCKS proxy running on a remote machine. If they block or shape SSH traffic in some way he can tunnel that over a HTTP tunnel or configure a SSL tunnel to disguise it as normal web traffic.


----------



## V_Phoenix (Sep 19, 2007)

I think I will go with Ron's idea, also Ron i noticed your avatar is off of second life. I had some issues with second life wen i joined a while back, but maybe we can talk in pms and you could help me out with that too. Well thank you all very much your help and advice, and I can declare the problem official dealt with.


----------



## Petrock (Oct 10, 2007)

a friend of mine used a labtop, hooked up to the servers somehow (I think it was a hack, because no one else knew how to do it), and had no trouble playing games online. And, since the school had a rule that students COULD take notes on labtops (and htus they couldn't be confiscated), he didn't get in trouble, because the servers he used were the portable labs, not the fixed server the grades for the school were stored on.

ergo, my advice, other than just wait till you get somewhere were you CAN play it, is try for the portable labs instead of the static ones. By portable, I mean the kind that they keep in special trolleys and move from classroom to classroom as needed. I'm assuming your school has those, it might not. X3;; sorry.


----------



## Esplender (Oct 10, 2007)

U53 LINUIX CUS WINDOW$$$ SUXXXXX!!!!!!!!!










Just kidding, fuck linux users.


----------



## Foxstar (Oct 10, 2007)

Be careful. If they catch you, they will gleefully boot your ass out and will refund none of your money (If your in collage)


----------



## silvertwilight (Oct 10, 2007)

I've noticed that alot with adults, their fear of losing their computers or having them ruined causes them to do irrational things,
such as my dad thinking that me telling windows not to open all my start up programs could ruin the computer, additionally I have to save him from the horrors of directorys filled with trojans that pop up when u misspell web addresses... what a noob


----------



## net-cat (Oct 10, 2007)

Esplender said:
			
		

> U53 LINUIX CUS WINDOW$$$ SUXXXXX!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Just kidding, fuck linux users.


No, that would solve the problem of not being able to play networked games...


----------



## Kani (Oct 31, 2007)

I'm at The University of Manchester, and they actually give us a VPN that gives us full port access, it's logged but meh, it works =D.


----------



## tatiki (Nov 21, 2007)

*COUGH* Use LoftCrack or PHLAK *COUGH* Handy dandy hacking tools for getting passwords... Use LoftCrack to get my schools admin password...


----------



## Nightintodream (Nov 21, 2007)

if you go throw the back files there should be a open accses well at least thats how i go into my school computers ^^


----------



## CodeWolfXIII (Dec 19, 2007)

I found that by connecting to a top level area on my campus subnet one could query the ARP tables to find administrative hardware ARP entries.  If you can find an old peice of administrative hardware (like an old department router) and snag its ARP entry you should be able to buy some time.  If you pick a good one at a high level outside of the packet shaping range you might be able to buy yourself up to forty minutes depending on how often it's pinged by other routers on campus.  

Just remember that once you're given the boot you need to switch your MAC and IP very quickly and vacating the immediate area probably wouldn't be a terrible idea either.  Otherwise you might be found and linked to the issue.

* I find that most devices found in the DMZ (especially secondary smtp and http servers) are the most reliant, but are also the fastest to get be pinged by the gateway

Also note that I'm not a gamer.  I mostly used this for small data broadcasts on Internet2 and if you get caught you're going to face some nasty consequences (not to mention ruin the potential for others in your situation).


----------



## yak (Dec 19, 2007)

epic hacker quote said:
			
		

> No, there doesnt appear to be any valuable info on this rig. I am wondering if theres a subnet I need to be aware of. I'll do a quick enum


----------



## Eevee (Dec 20, 2007)

http://www.penny-arcade.com/comic/2007/07/16


----------

